# Whats the point



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just some pics of the dogs in the field today pointing quail.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A point, with a back


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Quail in flight.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, the game birds here in New England have been very active collecting nuts and seeds and the like, and AJ has been pointing and stalking and flushing up a storm....to see those instincts on fire is truly a sight!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I love being in the field. You never know what you will see, on any given day.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, we're out for 2-3 hrs a day, and 'Stick season'...when the leaves drop but before the snow..is our favorite. The wild life is easily visible, and there's not much to distract..a mellow yet exciting time. +1!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the POINT !!!! is everything your V was bred 4 - if you do not put the pup in the FIELD - you hunt or not !!!!! who cares ? - this is what a well bred V does !!! after a day in the field - they are same lap MUTT !!! but so MUCH happier !! - so many ?'s on this site of what I want - to few of what a V needs - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

May I never grow tired of watching bird dogs work a field.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy on a small covey


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

Love seeing these!

They are amazing animals!


----------

